# Sherwin - New (hybrid) Waterbased Alkyd Urethane Enamel.



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, got emails today about a new enamel from Sherwin. I haven't seen a gallon of this in thr store yet, so no pictures. 

Not sure if it's a new line or just new to our area, but they made it sound like it's a completely new product.

I saw a post a week or so ago about someone needing enamel in a deep base, possibly for cabinets? Not sure, but when I heard about it, it made me think of the post about enamel.


Description from email:
" 
It's an upgrade to our

Industrial Enamel, All Surface Enamel and DTM Alkyd. This product is

waaaaay superior than these products in the following characteristics:

Superior brush and leveling

Harder finish with a pencil hardness of 5H (like an epoxy). 10 times

harder than All Surface Enamel.

Excellent flexibility (regular oil based products do not have much

flexibility)

Excellent block and scuff resistance ( can be used in door jambs, doors,

cabinets, metal railing)

Excellent yellowing resistance (oil based product yellow easier in

non-lighted areas)

Excellent color and sheen retention for exterior exposure (urethane

technology)

Excellent oil resistance

AVAILABLE in Low Sheen, Semi-gloss and Gloss; Extra White, Deep and

Ultradeep base available.
"


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll check tomorrow but I think the data sheet / info on it is out.

Only thing I found:


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I've used it twice now, but, only in light color....Dover White. Pros-Sprays well out of my HVLP and brushes nicely. Does not sag as readily as PC. Water cleanup. Cons-Longer recoat time. ?I cannot remember maybe 8-12 hours


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes it says recoat time is 12 hours. Which is kind of a bummer.

How do you think it'll fair in the long run? Do you think it's a strong enamel?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Sounds just like Ultraplate. IT IS just like Ultraplate. Which has been out for years now. I wonder which company they bought they got that one from? Frazee? Kwal? Comex?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

What is retail price per gallon?


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> What is retail price per gallon?


Around 107$/gallon if I'm not mistaken. The lowest I could squeeze out of my sales rep on my account was 42$/gallon.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

DynaPLLC said:


> Around 107$/gallon if I'm not mistaken. The lowest I could squeeze out of my sales rep on my account was 42$/gallon.


irate:irate:irate::furious::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:

I guess they want to pay for Valspar in a hurry!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

$107.00 per gallon?!! Pretty soon the paint's gonna cost more than the lumber to build the cabinets.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Try FPE prices. 107$/gallon won't sound too bad then.
I see no problem with paying top dollar for a good durable paint. I mean how many gallons are you gonna use to paint let's say some cabinets?

5-7? If the homeowner pays for it retail then yeah it's a lot, but most of us get good prices so no reason to complain.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Sounds just like Ultraplate. IT IS just like Ultraplate. Which has been out for years now. I wonder which company they bought they got that one from? Frazee? Kwal? Comex?


Maybe even Valspar


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

:


DynaPLLC said:


> Try FPE prices. 107$/gallon won't sound too bad then.
> I see no problem with paying top dollar for a good durable paint. I mean how many gallons are you gonna use to paint let's say some cabinets?
> 
> 5-7? If the homeowner pays for it retail then yeah it's a lot, but most of us get good prices so no reason to complain.


FPE is a whole other level though. And it has to be shipped from Europe. But you are right, if it's just a gallon and you want that WOW factor you gotta pay.

But $107 a gallon for a paint that's basically the same as what I sell for twice as much as I charge at full retail? :2guns::2guns::2guns::2guns::2guns: That's robbery.


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Pacman I gotta set up an account with you and have some paint shipped to Seattle


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seriously, It's the same basic principle as Advance. Just slap a SW industrial label on it and call it gold I guess. But hey I'm not buying it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> $107.00 per gallon?!! Pretty soon the paint's gonna cost more than the lumber to build the cabinets.


They still use real lumber? :jester:


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Levels out fantastic. Cures to be hard as iron (eventually). Sticks to oil without priming (which you'd expect from a true oil). It is NOT a hybrid like the PC hybrid, though -- there is no acrylic in it. More like Advance in that respect, but urethane-modified for adhesion and hardness. I was very impressed with it. Brushed out the low sheen and the semi. For whatever reason, really deep colors have even better leveling than white-base colors.


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

Also, that email is not kidding with that hardness claim. The fully cured samples I've made are stupid hard for a single-component WB product. But it does take a couple weeks to get all the way there.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PACman said:


> Seriously, It's the same basic principle as Advance. Just slap a SW industrial label on it and call it gold I guess. But hey I'm not buying it.



The new industrial products are awesome. Don't industrial paints have different less stringent VOC regs?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> Seriously, It's the same basic principle as Advance. Just slap a SW industrial label on it and call it gold I guess. But hey I'm not buying it.


The urethane makes it suitable for exterior.

DE has a nice product called Aristoshield, acrylic/alkyd/urethane. About $36/gallon.

I would believe this product is the Frazee product Arothane they inherited. I never used it but heard it was really good.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Could this be Frazee Aro-thane repackaged?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

DynaPLLC said:


> Around 107$/gallon if I'm not mistaken. The lowest I could squeeze out of my sales rep on my account was 42$/gallon.



I just looked at my receipt and it was $54/gal and I don't buy enough to get big discounts at SW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I asked my rep about this stuff today. He hasn't gotten any feedback on it yet but he's going to ask around and get back to me monday with some info than I'll have him get me a gallon. I have a ton of old display doors from a cabinet company I found at a Habitat for Humanity ReStore that I'll test some out on to see if I like it. :yes:


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We used it to repainted bathroom stalls at a bar. Used the gloss sheen it was a true gloss nice and shiny and the it dried out and looked like oil when done. Adhesion after waiting 24 hours between coats was excellent. All brush and 1/4" roller it was like glass very impressed with it. I would like to see the results when sprayed. Price was 51/ gallon


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

jr.sr. painting said:


> We used it to repainted bathroom stalls at a bar. Used the gloss sheen it was a true gloss nice and shiny and the it dried out and looked like oil when done. Adhesion after waiting 24 hours between coats was excellent. All brush and 1/4" roller it was like glass very impressed with it. I would like to see the results when sprayed. Price was 51/ gallon


Good to know.

Yeah they said my next job that might require something like this they'll demo me some. Haven't talked price officially yet, but probably will be in the 40s.


----------



## OilBased (Feb 10, 2016)

Any updates on this product from the group? I am doing a trim/door package and have it narrowed down to this or Advance satin... Along those lines, how does the lo sheen look? Dull? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mDUB562 (Jul 31, 2012)

This is the Aerothane product repackaged. It's a great product. I doubt you'll need to wait 12 hours to recoat in most situations but it does not like moisture and if you recoat it too fast you will get bubbles. This seems to happen more with darker colors or thicker coats.

When I apply it I put on a light coat wait about 2 hours and then recoat with a nice finish coat. It works like magic. Smooths out really well and becomes hard as a rock.


----------



## OilBased (Feb 10, 2016)

mDUB562 said:


> This is the Aerothane product repackaged. It's a great product. I doubt you'll need to wait 12 hours to recoat in most situations but it does not like moisture and if you recoat it too fast you will get bubbles. This seems to happen more with darker colors or thicker coats.
> 
> When I apply it I put on a light coat wait about 2 hours and then recoat with a nice finish coat. It works like magic. Smooths out really well and becomes hard as a rock.




Any comments on sheen? The lo sheen specifically.


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

OilBased said:


> Any updates on this product from the group? I am doing a trim/door package and have it narrowed down to this or Advance satin... Along those lines, how does the lo sheen look? Dull? Thanks! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The low sheen is dull. Not sure I would call it even eggshell. I was disappointed, hoping for a little more sheen. The semi-gloss is the same as PC semi.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm about to put the gloss on. Maybe even tomorrow. Will post pics as I go.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's a few pics of a job I finished last week with Waterbased Alkyd Urethane Enamel in semi-gloss.



























Overall I really liked the product. It shares a lot of attributes with BM Advance, but the open time is much better when brushing. I didn't find the need to add extender and it levels extremely well.

It does take awhile to dry to the touch when sprayed, but when brushes it dries to the touch pretty quickly. Like Advance it also takes a long time to cure, which depending on the application could be problematic.

We sprayed it on a Friday and masked off the trim on Monday. We didn't have a single issue with adhesion. In two places the tape pulled everything to raw wood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OilBased (Feb 10, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> Here's a few pics of a job I finished last week with Waterbased Alkyd Urethane Enamel in semi-gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks awesome - nice work! Sheen appears to be very close to the PC oil satin...


----------



## OilBased (Feb 10, 2016)

Is this stuff really $106/gal???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

OilBased said:


> Is this stuff really $106/gal???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Well, shouldn't be, sounds like a retail price. Prices will vary per region and per your store's pricing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Setup prior to spraying. The white that's there is SW Exteme Bonding Primer. Coating over melamine and I don't want to have any adhesion issues.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

First coat.

Initial thoughts. Doesn't hide well. Thick in the can but the levelers make it easy to run.

Looks like it'll setup to be a hard, durable product.


----------



## OilBased (Feb 10, 2016)

woodcoyote said:


> First coat.
> 
> Initial thoughts. Doesn't hide well. Thick in the can but the levelers make it easy to run.
> 
> Looks like it'll setup to be a hard, durable product.




What is your setup? Tip? Pressure?

Thanks for the feedback.

I just sprayed advance satin. Looks nice, but the sags are annoying. Too thin doesn't lay well either. A little finicky, but still turned out nice. 310 FFT and 2500 psi worked well.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

OilBased said:


> What is your setup? Tip? Pressure?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I just sprayed advance satin. Looks nice, but the sags are annoying. Too thin doesn't lay well either. A little finicky, but still turned out nice. 310 FFT and 2500 psi worked well.


We did a 210 tip at about 1500 psi.

I think next time I'd try something with a 14 thousands or maybe even 17 and dial the pressure down. 

You are correct the sags are the issue. I think putting it on in thin layers is the trick, otherwise the leveling properties and open time will succumb to gravity. Causing sags runs drips etc.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I just ran th lo sheen over cover stain with a ff208 out of my 440 lays out nice brushes out really well. Dry time is slow lo sheen looks and feels smooth but not soft if that makes sense no runs just dried on the bases dofferent then the doors could be a thicknes issue as well


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ShermanMoore said:


> Also, that email is not kidding with that hardness claim. The fully cured samples I've made are stupid hard for a single-component WB product. But it does take a couple weeks to get all the way there.


Why not used a paint that will dry that hard overnight? Or even 6 hours? 4H pencil hardness in 12 hours is what I'm talking about. For under $50/gallon?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

OilBased said:


> Is this stuff really $106/gal???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. $107/gallon actually.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a solo guy and my price for it is about $48/gal. Not sure where the $100+ came from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Agreed. Over $50 and you need to talk to your rep.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I brushed out a little today on a sample door. Not too stinky, has nice body to it, and it seemed to brush nicely. Tomorrow I'll second coat and wait a week before trying to scratch it off. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShermanMoore (Mar 23, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Agreed. Over $50 and you need to talk to your rep.


Agreed. You should probably be able to get it for around whatever you would pay for BM Advance.


----------



## HollisPainting (Oct 15, 2013)

PACman said:


> Why not used a paint that will dry that hard overnight? Or even 6 hours? 4H pencil hardness in 12 hours is what I'm talking about. For under $50/gallon?


What is the product you're referring to?


----------



## HollisPainting (Oct 15, 2013)

This was pasted from another thread that was too old to respond to.



HollisPainting said:


> Spraying tomorrow in low gloss
> Let's compare notes back here after


Wow time flies. I've used the SW waterbourne urethane a number of times since March. Prefer it over the Pro classic waterbourne. Can be mixed with light or dark base so the colors aren't limited to light shades like the PC.
It brushes and rolls better/easier IMO which is nice because cabinet frames are mostly painted that way.

One issue I have is that most of my customers want a satin finish now and the Semi is too glossy and the low sheen is really just flat.
I've boxed them 50/50 with satin-ish results. What is weird is that the semi is dramatically thicker in the can than the low sheen. (edit: possibly the other way around) I suspect frequent agitation is required to keep them mixed.
Other issue is the 12 hour recoat time. Makes for a long day if you want to apply 2. But BM Advanced is equally bad in that regard.

Also some customer education is required. It has some terrific properties when cured, like 5H pencil test hardness, but it has _none _of these properties until about 3 weeks later. You really need to give final coat on the doors at least 36 hours (more if its humid) Otherwise you'll fingerprint them when you rehang. I wear disposable gloves if I have to rush finishing the job (so like 75% of the time)


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Any new feedback on this product guys? Do they have a satin sheen yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I saw they came out an Emerald water-based urethane. From what I read on the can it has a 4 hour recoat time which is far more practical. It also comes in satin, semi, and gloss. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I saw they came out an Emerald water-based urethane. From what I read on the can it has a 4 hour recoat time which is far more practical. It also comes in satin, semi, and gloss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Reallly...? That could be awesome, maybe. Got another cab job coming up next week. Was thinking about using the pro industrial on it....i liked the breakthrough we used on the last job, just wasn't in love with it.....decisions,decisions.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Reallly...? That could be awesome, maybe. Got another cab job coming up next week. Was thinking about using the pro industrial on it....i liked the breakthrough we used on the last job, just wasn't in love with it.....decisions,decisions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yah, it's pretty decent stuff. To me it's similar to the WB Alkyd, hard to tell a big difference. They demo'd me a gallon of it. We were going to use it for National Paint Week, but couldn't get the order in fast enough. 

I posted back in Feb about it coming out later this year. 
http://www.painttalk.com/f2/new-emerald-urethane-enamel-74601/

In my post I have some data pages attached, not sure if you can read them or not. I'll see if I can get better pictured ones and upload later.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SW wants our feedback on this product. Therefore the rep is demoing us 5 free gallons on a door and trim interior repaint. Will post results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

It's a repackaged Frazee product. Store cost is low 40s and without any sales history attached to it, you could probably get it for sub 50. It's sole purpose was to target BM Advance. SW is notorious for copying products with just a slightly lower quality to gain those margin dollars--they just tell their field reps that "it's better than XYZ." I.e. Historically, SW was the largest Kilz dealer in the nation, then they released ProBlock & booted Kilz. Same goes for XIM Peelbond, they copied it & then booted the original. Their lab in Cleveland buys so much BM material . . . Smh. Guess you know who leads the technological advances. Give them 6 months and they will try to copy BM Scuff X and Century.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Zoomer said:


> SW wants our feedback on this product. Therefore the rep is demoing us 5 free gallons on a door and trim interior repaint. Will post results in a couple of weeks.


5 gallons? Their Test Drive program gives up to 10 free gallons for architectural products (less for industrial). Don't let them get off easy . . . you only get one transaction to do it.


----------



## Toolseeker (May 25, 2017)

Was in SW today picking up a brush they told me retail was $85 a gl.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've got a gallon of the Emerald satin in my truck to try out. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I saw they came out an Emerald water-based urethane. From what I read on the can it has a 4 hour recoat time which is far more practical. It also comes in satin, semi, and gloss.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Played around with it today the gloss. Spayed OK, odor wasn't to bad, the finish good. Bigtime blocking isssues but was the gloss. FYI the high hiding while looks grey . SW never made a pure looking white like BM. 
I have couple gallons of satin and semi I'm gonna play with this week. Will see how it goes. Sorry about sideways picture but in full disclosure most painters thinks sideways anyway lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Played around with it today the gloss. Spayed OK, odor wasn't to bad, the finish good. Bigtime blocking isssues but was the gloss. FYI the high hiding while looks grey . SW never made a pure looking white like BM.
> I have couple gallons of satin and semi I'm gonna play with this week. Will see how it goes. Sorry about sideways picture but in full disclosure most painters thinks sideways anyway lol




Looks like you got one of the new handhelds. I was checking them out at the pro show the other day. The new models are so much better than the old ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

SWPB said:


> Zoomer said:
> 
> 
> > SW wants our feedback on this product. Therefore the rep is demoing us 5 free gallons on a door and trim interior repaint. Will post results in a couple of weeks.
> ...


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Played around with it today the gloss. Spayed OK, odor wasn't to bad, the finish good. Bigtime blocking isssues but was the gloss. FYI the high hiding while looks grey . SW never made a pure looking white like BM.
> I have couple gallons of satin and semi I'm gonna play with this week. Will see how it goes. Sorry about sideways picture but in full disclosure most painters thinks sideways anyway lol




Nick, I'm curious if you could elaborate on the blocking issues you were experiencing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Have any of you tried this over oil trim?


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't, but let's face it. It's a gamble with any of the waterborne / hybrid products due to the prep (lack of) involved and how much abuse the area will receive. I'd much rather buy a quality primer as an insurance policy. Nothing worse than redoing it. That being said, I have done it with other products, but ONLY if the area will not be disturbed, like crown molding, and I've done a good job sanding & cleaning the area.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Looks like you got one of the new handhelds. I was checking them out at the pro show the other day. The new models are so much better than the old ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The biggest improvement is the ability to change out tips and seems lighter plus dewalt battery. I do like it but I made money with the old version chatter and all lol


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> Nick, I'm curious if you could elaborate on the blocking issues you were experiencing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure it sticks so if your concerned about doors sticking when closed or windows etc. it stays tacky for awhile and dry time was a bit long. On the upside the gloss finish was A1 like glass. Again the high hiding white is like a grey not even close to pure white. Also I only sprayed no brush or roll.


----------



## msucro (Apr 5, 2012)

*Waterbased Alkyd Urethane*

It is Arothane. It is slow to cure... especially deep and ultradeep. We use it a lot in LA since we have to deal with so many regs regarding VOCs. It seems to work pretty reliably over oil without priming, but definitely sand properly and do an adhesion test first.

Thanks,
Marcus
CertaPro Painters of Palos Verdes


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Contractors beware. Run as fast as you can away from this paint. Are local SW rep had told us a couple of months ago that they were coming out with a product that would better compete with Benjamin Moore Advance instead of their Pro classic line. I told the rep that we would gladly try it on a full house repaint on all of the doors and trim the built-in bookshelves and all of the crown molding. A very large mistake on our part to accept his offer of 7 free gallons. We sprayed the product right out of the can with a Tritech t7 pump and a Tri Tech 210 fine finish tip. The product immediately begin spitting then clogging after only a couple of passes on the first door. This continued for the entire project regardless of us removing filters from the gun and manifold and also switching to a larger tip size of a brand new Graco fine finish 312 tip. Upon completion we noticed that the paint felt gritty and not even close to some of their other products like they're Solo or they're Pro classic lines. This Emerald urethane didn't have nearly the Xin as the advance line. Both products in semi-gloss and the advance has a much richer more velvety crisper look to it than this Emerald enamel. I would tell Sherwin-Williams to send this back to the drawing board and not send it out into the stores. They should reformulate the pro classic lines to try and compete with Benjamin Moore's advance. Then again we knew up front that Advance would beat it because Benjamin Moore always makes better products over Sherwin-Williams products in comparable lines. Just my two cents worth


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

zoomermp said:


> Contractors beware. Run as fast as you can away from this paint. Are local SW rep had told us a couple of months ago that they were coming out with a product that would better compete with Benjamin Moore Advance instead of their Pro classic line. I told the rep that we would gladly try it on a full house repaint on all of the doors and trim the built-in bookshelves and all of the crown molding. A very large mistake on our part to accept his offer of 7 free gallons. We sprayed the product right out of the can with a Tritech t7 pump and a Tri Tech 210 fine finish tip. The product immediately begin spitting then clogging after only a couple of passes on the first door. This continued for the entire project regardless of us removing filters from the gun and manifold and also switching to a larger tip size of a brand new Graco fine finish 312 tip. Upon completion we noticed that the paint felt gritty and not even close to some of their other products like they're Solo or they're Pro classic lines. This Emerald urethane didn't have nearly the Xin as the advance line. Both products in semi-gloss and the advance has a much richer more velvety crisper look to it than this Emerald enamel. I would tell Sherwin-Williams to send this back to the drawing board and not send it out into the stores. They should reformulate the pro classic lines to try and compete with Benjamin Moore's advance. Then again we knew up front that Advance would beat it because Benjamin Moore always makes better products over Sherwin-Williams products in comparable lines. Just my two cents worth


I'm confused with what you were trying to say. You tried the WB alkyd but it didn't compare like the Emerald? Or you used Emerald enamel and didn't like that either? 

I feel we get smoother results with PC and Solo than the WB alkyd. Snap dry isn't bad either, doesn't level as good I don't think as the others, but definitely dries fast. 

Haven't tried the Emerald enamel yet.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I sprayed a pile of doors and shutters with this stuff with a 310FFLP today. Leveled very nicely but wasn't as shiny as I wanted from a semi. No idea if this was developed specifically to compete with Advance, but it sets up a lot faster (<4h recoat) so I don't know if I'd call Advance a clear winner. I didn't have any problems with clogging or spitting.

I threw in a few hours of prep, but I'm happy enough with this test to try it again on something more pristine than DIY shutters and beat up doors.


----------



## zoomermp (Jun 8, 2017)

Sorry for the confusion in the previous voice text. Much faster than my slow thumb.
What I meant to say is that we used this Emerald urethane and we were disappointed.
As a painter we first judge on ease of application, followed by look and feel of dried product, lastly the durability and touch up characteristics of the product.
Emerald failed on the first two.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Ill tell you one thing from experience. When they say wait 4 hrs or more for redcoat, don't try to redcoat after it looks dry enough like me or you might get tiny bubbles like I did on a front entry refinish. Its leaves beautiful hard finish. I should have used High performance acrylic like I usually do, HPA has a faster redcoat time.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have an update on the front entry door was having issues with. The color was black. This paint doesn't like heat or cold. I kept getting bubbles the next day only on the left side panel. It tuned out to be the a sliver of sun creeping over the roof of the home and hitting the door at 6PM.


----------

